# Chubby feral thread



## Soobel (Aug 10, 2019)

I have nothing against anthro furries, i have some species and characters and have drawn them and written literature about them (only in estonian)
But nowdays i draw more four-legged (feral?) ones, some of them are sapient, some maybe not. So i thought there must be some groups around in Deviantart or somewhere related to fat ferals but i cant find any. Can anybody suggest some fat feral group or furry group where are four-legged characters accepted?

Some examples


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

I certainly didn't realise this was a thing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

I know this is a double post, but are you familiar with Henri Rousseau?


----------



## Soobel (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes i remember him, next time i forgot him until someone remember him again  I like his art. I dont copy him too but this one went rather close right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2019)

So I think you should try painting some tapirs.


----------



## Simo (Aug 13, 2019)

Arctic foxes can be pretty round...as can raccoons


----------



## Soobel (Feb 21, 2020)

Bomb horse.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 21, 2020)

Chubby feral style animals? Pigs, duh.


----------



## Noodles (Feb 23, 2020)

OH I LOVE these! your art is so cool!


----------

